# herpes simplex



## TTC LADY

Riya has been diagnosed with this. I thought it was just bad case of nappy rash but took her to doctors and he said its herpes. 

Prescribed her some cammomile bath lotion and canesten creams.

Does anyone have any experience of this with LO?


----------



## bloodbinds

My friend has Herpes, but dont know any LOs with it. All i know is that it is a life long disease that appears between 1-5 times a year for about 2 weeks and is quite painful.

Cuddles to your little girl :hugs: x


----------



## TTC LADY

How did she get it though ?.

It cant be genitals herpes as that's a STD and surely if he thought it was he would have explored more into it and prescribed antivirals or something, not canesten. He just said it looks like herpes. 

I'm going to call him back tomorrow now that I'm a bit more informed about it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Cold sores and genital herpes are both caused by herpes simplex, transmission is not only through sex! It's a hugely common virus. I'm fairly sure there is no antiviral treatment for it.


----------



## lepaskilf

I suffer from coldsores and unfortunately have passed it on to lo, he had his 1st the other day!! Do you suffer from them?...... My lo has also had a rash for a while, you've made me wonder now?! Whatdoes the rash look like? How could he distinguish?


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I have herpes, but except the 1st flair up its never been active since, and that was about 3 years ago now. OH or LO have never shown any signs of it as if im right it can only be caught if its active. Hope she gets well soon xxx


----------



## booflebump

I dont understand why he has given you canestan if he thinks its herpes since canestan is an antifungal for thrush. I would be taking bubs back in for a second opinion 

ETA - there is no antiviral treatment to cure it, but aciclovir is used to suppress the virus and shorten the duration of an outbreak x


----------



## PeanutBean

I missed that but yes Caneston is for thrush. Are you sure it's not thrush then?


----------



## flower01

There are 2 types of the Herpes simplex, type 1 and 2
Type 1 is coldsores etc and type 2 is usually genital.

most people have some sort of herpes as coldsores are comman.

Even if it type 2 it does not mean she will get it 2-5 times a year as PP has said, it can flair up anytime or it can stay dormant for a long time. Some things my irritate and cause it to flair up.

Doctors usually supply aclovir (sp) anti viral tabs but in a baby it will prob be the cream. As far as im aware canasten is not used to treat either type 1 or 2 but it may be an anti viral which isnt as strong as aclovir and is better for a young baby/child

I however, would get a second opinion. Herpes on the genitals is usually in adults and caught as an STD. I have never heard of a baby/child getting them although that could be because its usually asscoiated as STD and may be something that babys can get too.

xxxxx
xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

^ interesting! I don't know much about them not suffering with either but this has piqued my curiosity. Just found this:


> Until recently, genital herpes has mostly been caused by HSV-2, but HSV-1 genital infection is increasing, most likely to due to oral sex. Shedding of genital HSV-1 is less common than with HSV-2, so HSV-1 is less likely to be transmitted, although transmission obviously still occurs, as evidenced by the rising prevalence of genital HSV-1. In fact, a person who carries both HSV-1 and HSV-2 pose a greater risk for sexually transmitting HSV-2 than a person who only carries HSV-2. A person who is infected only with HSV-1 has some protection against being infected by HSV-2.

From https://adam.about.com/reports/000052_2.htm

I found the same info on various websites, including medical ones. I didn't kniw either but it's possible to get herpes simplex in other parts of the body too.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and this site: https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/infections/medicines/100000444.html says caneston should not be used for herpes simplex. I would definitely get back in touch with your GP!


----------



## TTC LADY

Thanks ladies. It wasn't her usual doctor but a stand in. He definitely said herpes and gave us some canesten and cammomile bath lotion. 

Anyway we've been using it for couple of days and it looks less red and bit better. It sounds more like thrush however.

Also if he thought it was herpes I assume e would have taken blood work to be sure of diagnosis.

Will call her regular doctor next week if it doesn't clear up to doublecheck.


----------



## Morgenstern

I've heard that you dont get the herpes on your mouth unless you've had the chicken pox. Because they are both basically the same virus. unless she has had the chicken pox shot then she shouldnt be getting it. thats kind of unusual i think. maybe your doc is wrong? :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Different virus. Chickenpox is Varicella zoster.


----------



## Aquarius24

booflebump said:


> I dont understand why he has given you canestan if he thinks its herpes since canestan is an antifungal for thrush. I would be taking bubs back in for a second opinion
> 
> ETA - there is no antiviral treatment to cure it, but aciclovir is used to suppress the virus and shorten the duration of an outbreak x

I have had problems with repeated cold sores in the past, on my face. I was getting them very frequently. My doc prescribed aciclivor to be taken 2 times a day for six months. I did not get an outbreak for 3 years...had one in June this year but thats it.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Definitely get a second opinion from your regular doctor...

And if that 1st doc is wrong i would file a complaint against him... A doctor should not frivolously diagnose someone with a life-long chronic condition unless he is sure she has it! I really don't think if he just glanced at a diaper rash, he should say "your daughter has herpes!"

Herpes on the genitals is an STD -- but can also be passed from mommy to baby during a vaginal delivery. Have you been tested?

My son used to get very bad diaper rashes... red, bumpy, pimply, rashy, welty... after being on an antibiotic. Every time he had an ear infection... he was put on amoxicillin... and then a few days later he would need a special cream for this bad diaper rash. It turned out to be yeast infections caused by the antibiotics.

Was your daughter recently on antibiotics?


----------



## TTC LADY

RubyRainbows said:


> Definitely get a second opinion from your regular doctor...
> 
> And if that 1st doc is wrong i would file a complaint against him... A doctor should not frivolously diagnose someone with a life-long chronic condition unless he is sure she has it! I really don't think if he just glanced at a diaper rash, he should say "your daughter has herpes!"
> 
> Herpes on the genitals is an STD -- but can also be passed from mommy to baby during a vaginal delivery. Have you been tested?
> 
> My son used to get very bad diaper rashes... red, bumpy, pimply, rashy, welty... after being on an antibiotic. Every time he had an ear infection... he was put on amoxicillin... and then a few days later he would need a special cream for this bad diaper rash. It turned out to be yeast infections caused by the antibiotics.
> 
> Was your daughter recently on antibiotics?

I don't have GH as was tested during pregnancy for all STDs and HIV its routine in germany. Also she's not been on antibiotics recently.

Incidentally the rash has virtually cleared up after using canesten for 3 days, so I think it was thrush not herpes.


----------

